# Trying to install this program.... [Fixed!]



## theFOoL (Jul 30, 2019)

Hi...

For the life of me I can't install this program in Linux (Lite) which this program is similar to Input-Director *LINK* This Program is Barrier *LINK *Just I know there's a way to install via Terminal but it just doesn't work as I tried looking for the software in the Terminal


----------



## Mussels (Jul 30, 2019)

man this set my spam senses tingling so bad, good thing you werent a new user


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 30, 2019)

Mussels said:


> man this set my spam senses tingling so bad, good thing you werent a new user



He needs to refer to their forums for help.









						Issues · debauchee/barrier
					

Open-source KVM software. Contribute to debauchee/barrier development by creating an account on GitHub.




					github.com


----------



## FinneousPJ (Jul 30, 2019)

Sorry, I didn't look at the links, but couldn't you use something like VNC?


----------



## theFOoL (Jul 30, 2019)

Too late ha. Already fixed! Just had to reconfigure the IP and restart both pc's


----------

